# Ghg Low Profile Dog Blind



## BULLET1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would like to get some thoughts on the ghg low pro dog blind. I have a tall lanky lab but everyone is saying he will fit. I also would like to know if they are as good as everyone says


Thanks Tom


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Depending how tall is tall? I have shorter dogs and they fit great at their running 60 lbs even with a vest on. A hunting partner has an almost 90lbs dog that fits but wrecks the bottom of the blind because the dog kind of stands up getting in and out and pushes the floor out.


----------



## BULLET1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hes a tall boy troy like 26 at shoulder. I think he would wreck the bottom like your saying and comes out like a rocket supper high drive dog. Thank you for the response


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I prefer it over the regular one but my dogs are 52 lbs and 55 lbs. Lower profile and still plenty of room for my hounds.


----------



## BULLET1 (Dec 30, 2008)

My Dog Is 26 At Shoulder And 80 Lbs


----------



## 2azlabs4me (Mar 24, 2009)

It works fine for my buddy's dog, but he's on the small side a well.....about 60 pounds.


----------



## joshfcb (Aug 27, 2008)

I just bought one thinking it was the regular version, but it was the low profile when I got it in the mail. My dog wouldn't even come close to fitting, but he is about 95 lbs right now. We need to lose a few lbs (both of us) before season starts but he couldnt get anything but his head through the opening in the low profile.

He tried like heck but his shoulders were just too broad. 

Just my $.02


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

joshfcb said:


> I just bought one thinking it was the regular version, but it was the low profile when I got it in the mail. My dog wouldn't even come close to fitting, but he is about 95 lbs right now. We need to lose a few lbs (both of us) before season starts but he couldnt get anything but his head through the opening in the low profile.
> 
> He tried like heck but his shoulders were just too broad.
> 
> Just my $.02


I picked up a regular sized one in Natgear camo as a backup but would really like another low profile. Interested in swapping?


----------



## joshfcb (Aug 27, 2008)

TroyFeeken said:


> I picked up a regular sized one in Natgear camo as a backup but would really like another low profile. Interested in swapping?


I already sent it back. Thanks though.


----------



## Lily'sPal (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 65 pounder and was thinking about getting the low profile. Can the dog sit with its head out, or is it a laydown blind? Just curious. My dog will lay down, but for some reason she prefers to sit.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Lay down only. There is an opening on each end for the dog to look out.

In even a low profile blind, my 58lb male who's short and stocky, can actually spin around inside the blind when the birds circle to keep and eye on them without flaring the birds as well.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have the regular one and my partner has the low profile. The low one is a little small for my 70 lber and it's not but a inch or two lower anyway. I keep the back flap closed so the dog doesn't stick out the back and stays still.


----------

